# Free resources



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

This year I've really been wanting to take advantage of the great resources that are online. 
One of the sources we have used a lot lately is Khan Academy for Math. Have you seen their videos? (How I wish we had these when I was in school!) 
Do you have any free resources to share?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Khan Academy is great! Below are some that I've used, I had a lot more but most of the links are bad.

Science Machines: Machines Table Of Contents

Science Experiments: Science Experiment Videos - ScienceBob.com

Science Experiments: Science Is Fun Home Experiments

Literature Study Guides: Study Guides & Literature Essays | Guides & Notes for Books, Movies, Poetry & Plays | GradeSaver

Literature Charts: http://www.litcharts.com/


Printables: Other Printables : SEN Teacher ~ Free teaching resources for Special Needs.

Dawn


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Oooh! Science! All right! 

Here are some music links. 

Scale Construction: Major and Minor Scales Worksheets
http://www.toolsforeducators.com/phonics.php
Music Theme Worksheets & Printables incentive charts
Sheet Music For Spring
Piano Sheet Music for Beginners
music videos Note Reading Basics - How to Sight Read Musical Notation Video
Scale Construction: Major and Minor Scales Worksheets
http://www.toolsforeducators.com/phonics.php
Music Theme Worksheets & Printables incentive charts
Sheet Music For Spring
Piano Sheet Music for Beginners
music videos Note Reading Basics - How to Sight Read Musical Notation Video


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

An Old-Fashioned Education


----------



## AndSoMuchmore (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome, someone else beat me to it!

Khan Academy Khan Academy

Open MIT 
Free Online Course Materials | MIT OpenCourseWare

Open Yale
Open Yale Courses

There have been several projects that aim to increase the collective intellect of the world and they are available free on the internet with the tag "Open Course" to go along with the "Open Software" movement. My husband is a techie but I didn't know about ANY of this until meeting him. 

Open office - free version of Microsoft Office
Paint.Net - free photo editing and creative software

If you have an Ipod or Iphone or other device there are several other "open" options there.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Math - Centre for Innovation in Mathematics Teaching - Mathematics Enhancement Programme 
MEP math, with lesson plans. Thru high school.

Science - phet.colorado.edu/
Interactive science simulations. Also has suggestions for lessons using the simulations.

Chemistry - ChemReview.NET 
Workbook that teaches the equivalent of two years of h.s. chemistry, with focus on mathematical reasoning.

I have more in my bookmarks at school. Will add later.


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

Amblesideonline.org
is free, though I think they recommend buying a few things to go with it.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

For Image Manipulation:

GIMP is the GNU Image Manipulation Program. It is a freely distributed piece of software for such tasks as photo retouching, image composition and image authoring. It works on many operating systems, in many languages. 

For Geography:

Map Trek Sampler - Knowledge Quest 2012 - Map Trek Sampler 
Expedition Earth - http://www.knowledgequestmaps.com/ExpeditionEarthSampler.pdf
What Really Happened... - Knowledge Quest and Bramley Books - WRH Promo

All of the above are only samples of the full download.

Globalmania ebook - Knowledge Quest 2012 - Globalmania

Globalmania is a free full 7 month Geography course that helps children (or anyone) master world Geography. You use the free game Seterra with it, which is a neat game all on its own. They have links to other games in the PDF download.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

CK12.org has free math and science texts that can be printed or used online and teachers editions for them (if you don't see one for the text you are wanting, then just email them.).


----------

